# Beginning treatment! Methimazole- any tips?



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi! Finally had RAIU and confirmed Graves', so endo has put me on 10 mg. methimazole once a day to start, and retest levels every month. Relieved that finally getting treated, but wondering if once a day is best way to medicate? I read some reviews on the rxlist.com website where users said they had less side effects by cutting pills in half and taking half every 12 hrs- anyone had experience w/ this? Also, if only once a day, has anyone any advice on what worked better for them, am or pm? I am torn between being nauseous during day and unable to work, or during the night and unable to sleep. Any and all tips are gratefully appreciated!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Methimazole is to be taken 3 times a day (every 8 hours) with food or milk because it may cause an upset stomach, but take as directed by your doctor. Your dosage is based on your medical condition and response to therapy, so take it exactly as prescribed. Do not increase your dose or take it more often than directed. Your condition will not improve faster, but side effects may be increased. Take it regularly to get the most benefit from it and do not stop taking it without consulting your doctor. Also, inform your doctor if you develop new symptoms or if your condition worsens.

Make sure you do Laboratory and/or medical tests of complete blood counts, liver and thyroid function tests, prothrombin time should be performed periodically to monitor your progress or check for side effects. Serious side effects include a decrease in white blood cells (agranulocytosis) and blood platelets (thrombocytopenia). Platelets are important for the clotting of blood, thrombocytopenia may lead to problems with excessive bleeding.

Follow your doctors instructions and you'll be all right. However, if you are in doubt how take meth, than call the doctors office for confirmation of direction.


----------

